# Spoos that sleep in bed??



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Does your Spoo sleep in bed with you, and if so are they toys, mini's, or standards?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If its a spoo, its a standard, and yes mine sleeps in bed with us. We also sometimes have our German Shepherd dog on the bed too. This leaves little room in a queen size bed for one person let alone too. The GSD is pretty good about staying by our feet, but Lily is happiest in between us rolling around and kicking us in the head! Silly spoo!!!


----------



## heyyoutoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Gunnar is 13 weeks old and has slept in our bed with us since we brought him home at 8 weeks. 

Remy always slept with us too except when he was too warm, then he'd seek out the comfort of the tile floor. We always joked that he had his own sleep number. 

It might not be for everybody but we love it.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Phoenix can't get on the bed on his own yet but the other two standards sometimes sleep in bed with us. Kizz our 12 year old pound puppy used to but now her hips bother her too much when she tries to jump up instead she sleeps beside the bed on her mat.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

If both my wife and I are in bed, we look forward to the _thump-thump-thump_ sound of our mini boy, Beau, climbing his hollow plastic bed stairs, which he does every night immediately after I get in bed. He curls up for a nice cuddle, which we love, but then usually starts licking his paws -- his one bad habit. After I interrupt this behavior a few times (by sticking my hand over his paw) he usually thump-thump-thumps back down the steps and curls up in his own bed. If only one of us is in bed, however, he'll occupy the empty side, and sometimes stay there all night. We have a king bed, and love our Beau cuddles, even if they don't last very long.

*Beau's bed stairs*


----------



## India (Oct 14, 2009)

This question is best answered with a photo, hehe. We own a cheeky girl









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hmmmmm........does Molly sleep in my bed? Nope! I sleep with her, in HER BED!!! Hahaha! :sleepy::sleepy::sleepy:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> If both my wife and I are in bed, we look forward to the _thump-thump-thump_ sound of our mini boy, Beau, climbing his hollow plastic bed stairs, which he does every night immediately after I get in bed. He curls up for a nice cuddle, which we love, but then usually starts licking his paws -- his one bad habit. After I interrupt this behavior a few times (by sticking my hand over his paw) he usually thump-thump-thumps back down the steps and curls up in his own bed. If only one of us is in bed, however, he'll occupy the empty side, and sometimes stay there all night. We have a king bed, and love our Beau cuddles, even if they don't last very long.
> 
> *Beau's bed stairs*


Oh that poor deprived boy - my girls have carpeted stairs to the bed and another set for the sofa.
Princess Tangee however does not like the bedroom stairs so she grumbles when she wants up or down. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

The photo says it all! Our dogs past and present have always slept on the bed with us!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Keep those pics coming!! Brandon would love to sleep in bed with is. I guess tonight will be the night. Lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh I am such a miserable owner! No, neither of our dogs sleep in the bed, they have perfectly good beds downstairs with a baby gate to keep them there!!

There is a reason for it though - but not telling! lol

But you're all making me feel guilty and mean...


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

Our spoos are not allowed on our bed. They have their own beds on the floor right next to ours. 

My husband is a bed hog and if we allowed them, it would be me sleeping on the floor. They are allowed in our sons' beds but the spoos prefer to stay with us. They also aren't allowed on the sofas in the living room but they are allowed on the basement sofa. 

Before you think I'm too mean, I slept on the floor for a week when our current spoo had her surgeries for spay and pexi


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank goodness for the last two posts! I was beginning to feel like the odd man out. Neither Jazz nor Luke has ever been allowed on the bed with us. In fact, they aren't allowed on the furniture, either. Each of them does have a bed, though.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Beau was always a gentleman. He would ask to come up on the bed with us. He would walk up and rest his head on the bed looking like a sad puppy. We'd invite him up but he would only stay there for about twenty minutes. He would just get too hot and start panting. The whole bed would start swaying back and forth to his panting. Then he'd hop off and go to his bed under the window.

Rick


----------



## LibertyH (Jun 9, 2013)

Our toy is allowed on the bed, but only when we are there to help her up and down - no need to risk injury. She isn't allowed on furniture, but is allowed on laps.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Rhett the spoo has always slept in his crate .. Either upstairs or downstairs .. But now just downstairs. Jippy well.... He is a totally different boy.. He slept with mom... In the crate.. Up and downstairs ... Now just in the kitchen with big brother... Mommy misses him...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

All of my dogs have slept in my bed. And we built two different sets of special steps so our pom could get up and down on her own. Not only does Lily sleep in bed, she gets under the blankets too now that it's getting cooler. She's a good sleeping buddy, but doesn't like to move when I want to stretch out. I have to move around her, LOL!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

What a fun thread! Love the photos!

My bedroom was designed for the dogs (of course!). I have a low queen sized bed so that the dogs can get on or off very easily. There are 3 dog beds--one memory foam, one cuddle cube and one big slumber nest. I am the only human in my bed, and I sleep way over on one side so the dogs have plenty of room.

Cammie cuddles up right next to my side, so she is pretty much in the middle of the bed. She is usually snuggled up in a little ball, but sometimes she stretches out, and occasionally, she sleeps on her back--always right next to me. She is such a sweetie!

Bob moves around. He eats his evening dog biscuit on the memory foam bed. Sometimes gets up on my bed for some cuddling and/or licking. He likes to lick my legs or arms, especially if I have been away during the day--I think it is his way of "possessing" me. He usually prefers to sleep on the cuddle cube bed or the slumber nest. But sometimes he is on the floor or on the big chair or on top of anything that I leave on the floor, e.g. a quilt or a pile of laundry. I try not to leave stuff on the floor, but Bob loves new places to sleep--and of course, he digs around in them to make everything just the way he wants it. All of this changes in the winter. I tend to keep the bedroom fairly cool, and apparently my bed is warmer than the dog beds. So Bob often joins Cammie and me on the bed in the winter. Usually he stays down around my feet--I put a pillow for him at the foot of the bed. But he likes variety, so sometimes he steals Cammie's spot right next to me. Of course she doesn't like that, and we have to move everyone around until everyone is happy. 

A new puppy will be coming in 2014. So I hope that there will be room on the bed for him/her.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Well with all this talk of cuddles in bed I'm thinking of evicting hubby to the spare room and moving the dogs in with me!!!

:eyebrows:


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I have 6 spoos and two sleep with me. The other four sleep in their crates. Pumpkin loves to be covered up. Sophie isn't sure about the blankets over her. I sleep in a full sized bed with the dogs. Pumpkin is a cover and fan hog. Sophie loves to kick me all night. Love the morning spoo cuddles.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

My two spoos and my tpoo sleep in the queen size bed with me. Gabby is a pillow hog! They also have their own beds on the floor and soft crates that they will sometimes choose instead of the bed.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

My Aussie always slept in a case by my bed. Swizzle started out in a crate. When we went on vacation and did not have a crate my husband suggested he sleep in the bed with us. I found the idea shocking. When we came back he was in his crate again but that did not last long. Now he is in the bed with us. He is a pillow hog too.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Our spoo Begley sleeps in bed with us when I can convince him to. We had him in bed with us right from the first night we brought him home, but sometimes he prefers to sleep on his own bed or on the sofa in the living room. I think he may get too warm in our bed sometimes.

Our last mini slept in bed, too, and loved to cuddle up against someone or sleep in the crook of a knee. When he was 17 he had a seizure one night and needed to have an injection at the 24-hour emergency vet before it would stop. I believe that if he hadn't slept in bed with us, we may never have been aware that he was seizing, and I'd hate to think what we could have woken up to. So letting your poodle sleep in bed with you has a safety/awareness component, too!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am sure this will come as a shock to you all, but Remington sleeps in bed with me... Yup he sure does... Some nights he sleeps on me, but most nights he sleeps beside me, with his head on the pillow and snuggled under the covers with me.  In addition to Remington, there are also two little poms that snuggle at the foot of the bed on their pillow. As of yet "the pup" does not sleep in bed with me. He has his own baby bed so that he cannot injure himself if he wakes up in the middle of the night and falls of the bed because he cannot see the edge. 
This is Remi sleeping on my leg... He cracks me up... I love that long poodle snout.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

My tpoo, Remy, has slept in my bed since he was 3 months old. He has carpeted steps that he uses to get up on the bed. I wasn't going to let him under the covers -- but he worked his way under the covers after about a month. So now he starts out under the covers, once he gets too hot he leaves and curls up on top of the covers. I usually wake up in the morning with him curled up in the small of my back. As it gets colder, he'll start spending more time under the covers.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Nope. I am a meanie. Neither toy sleeps with us.  I like my own space with no sleep interruptions. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

Yep, Beau is welcome on all our beds- at some point he learned that he can jump up on my sister's and mine. (He also learned to open doors... sometimes he lets himself in our rooms, jumps up on our beds and gives us kisses while we're still asleep... So that's fun. But let's face it, it's hard to ignore that cute of an alarm clock.)

I mostly enjoy it, because he usually plops on the piles of clothes/blankets I tend to leave in the corner of the side I don't sleep on, right by the window so he can people-watch. But once, I got up to go to the bathroom for all of two minutes, with the intent of going right back to sleep. I came back to this sight: Beau, already comfortably asleep, with a smile on his face, sprawled length-wise so as to take up all of the room on MY side of the bed! Sigh...


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

My spoo Chloe is on the bed and cuddles when we read before bed. About 10 minutes before we fall asleep, she jumps off and theo, our other spoo, jumps on and he's there for the night. He used to sleep on my husband's side, but lately he's on my side. He cuddles and I love him there so much!


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

No poo's on the bed


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

Lol I know what you mean, I was starting to feel like bad mommy. We've always had a strict no dogs on the bed rule. Charlie likes to sleep at the foot of our bed. He has his own bed but usually prefers the cool tile or wood floor.


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

Spooluvr said:


> Lol I know what you mean, I was starting to feel like bad mommy. We've always had a strict no dogs on the bed rule. Charlie likes to sleep at the foot of our bed. He has his own bed but usually prefers the cool tile or wood floor.


To be fair, we _started_ with that rule when we first got Beau... it just only lasted a couple days.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I have never ever had any dog sleep with me. I'm way to light of a sleeper. I had invite only with all my past double coated breeds and cause hubby is allergic it was once in while. I did start getting vogue used to coming up on bed and couch by invite only cause my old golden isn't relaxed when I do invite her, I think cause she was never allowed. My hubby loves that he can snuggle with her but she gets too hot like me. She asks to come up and just gets comfy.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Manxcat, sleeping with a poodle is often better than the hubby, LOL! :aetsch: 
And morning poodle snuggling is my favorite part of the day. I usually stay in bed way too long and then have to rush to get ready for work :angry:
Loved Remington's bedroom pic


----------



## natasha's mom (Aug 20, 2013)

As you can see Natasha is always welcome to sleep with us. There is nothing better than poodle snuggles.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Add me to the meanie category - no Poodle on the bed/furniture at my house. He has many many comfy beds of his own, and he uses them all, but his favourite place to sleep is of course always the shag rug right underneath the couch spot where i sit.


----------



## jcampbell0665 (Jun 2, 2013)

Actually our girls let us sleep on their bed!


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Need I say more?


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

Awe.. hes just keeping it warm for you. Lol. Good boy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi is a bit of a brat when I change the sheets on our bed. I thought if I just made it up around her, she would move. She didn't and let me just make it around her. 







She will root around our bed to get down to the sheets and lay on they because it is cooler than the comforter when it is hot. She also had no problem tossing all the folded towels around while she was at it. She frequently tosses pillows around as well while she is at it! 







This was her first day at our house. I had told both dh and ds that and I quote "I will not have a big dog on my expensive Italian leather furniture." Yep, we all know how that turned out.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> If its a spoo, its a standard, and yes mine sleeps in bed with us. We also sometimes have our German Shepherd dog on the bed too. This leaves little room in a queen size bed for one person let alone too. The GSD is pretty good about staying by our feet, but Lily is happiest in between us rolling around and kicking us in the head! Silly spoo!!!


ditto - no GSD, King bed. Poodle made the call to upsize the bed to accommodate the silly humans - who think they need bed AND blankets!!!


----------



## P2alix (Jul 4, 2013)

My spoo Chai sleeps with me and so does my
Japanese chin mix when he is not guarding his toy cave







This was when Chai was little. now the have reversed position 
It always seems no matter how big the bed is we all get bunched into one spot 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

A little dog guarding a toy cave is a very funny vision. Thanks for a morning giggle.


----------



## Annie and me (Jun 30, 2011)

Where else would she sleep? :biggrin:

Annie is only 5 pounds, yet she somehow manages to hog the bed! She loves to burrow under the covers and sleep pressed up against my legs.


----------



## tallredsuze (Oct 24, 2011)

*Fortunately, only 2 of them do!*

We have 3 standard poodles. 2 of the 3 big boys sleep on the bed at least half of the night, but alternate with the dogbeds and comforters on the floor where the other one prefers to sleep. Every morning, from the look of the wall to wall bedding, it looks as if we have had a big slumber party! It does require getting used to, and everyone has to have their 'assigned' spot, so we can all fit!


----------



## mamato3 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Yes they do*

Our mini sleeps on a dog bed under our bed and our toy sleeps cuddle up next to me. The spoo sleeps in his crate. He is a baby.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

The spoo definitely sleeps, I'm not sure about us!


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

We're a bit germaphobic (how does that work with having a dog, right?) and we know where our Spoo's feet have been, so he's never been let onto the bed. He's got his own comfy bed at the foot of ours. I've been tempted to let him sleep in the bed a few times, and then he does something to remind us why we don't let him, like lick his butt LOL.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

From her 2nd night here (first night she was to scared and slept in a quiet corner of the living room), Halona (Spoo) has always slept on the foot of my bed. Dezba will probably sleep in a crate until she is old enough to hold it all night, then it's up to her. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

